# Stocking ??---- Update Sandy pond



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I had the link for checking when they stocked the community ponds, but I cant find it in all my pages of posts over the years....... does anyone have the link to see when they stock, so I can get my kids out on them ?


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Stocking ??*

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/fishing/stocking.html


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Stocking ??*

All the Ponds have been stocked.
Get out soon before the Cormorants eat all the fish.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Stocking ??*



Grandpa D said:


> Get out soon before the Cormorants eat all the fish.


I have already seen those birds slurrping fish at the Willow Pond.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Stocking ??*

My thanks ladies and gentlemen ! 
It is appreciated


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Stocking ??*

Went to Sandy pond with the kids.... just the kids using worms, caught 1 rainbow planter 12-13". kids missed a hundred hits. Left at 4:30. just before we left the DWR truck pulled up and dumped several nets full of new trout in pond !!! have fun !!

Oh ya very windy and 47 degrees, a jacket would have been a good idea :-(


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Stocking ??*



guner said:


> Went to Sandy pond with the kids.... just the kids using worms, caught 1 rainbow planter 12-13". kids missed a hundred hits. Left at 4:30. just before we left the DWR truck pulled up and dumped several nets full of new trout in pond !!! have fun !!
> 
> Oh ya very windy and 47 degrees, a jacket would have been a good idea :-(


Alright! That is my favorite community pond!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

It is close by..... but my favorite pond is "Herriman Cove"


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

guner said:


> It is close by..... but my favorite pond is "Herriman Cove"


Cove is ok. WAY less birds too! Shhhhh, the birds might have heard me type that! -)O(-


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Further fun at Sandy, with the kids out of school I promised to take them fishing every day this week!

Was much warmer but very windy today, tried Power Bait for an hour or so, only a couple bites. Switched over to worm tipped with Salmon egg and that did the trick!

caught 9 fish, releasing all but one that was bleeding heavily. Even brought the wife along this time and she caught her first three fish, have asked her for years and although she would go, she never wanted to fish. Purchased her a fishing liscense and told her she better use it. she was squeeling like a little girl with ever bite ! :lol:

[attachment=2:34h1vtu6]Crop1.jpg[/attachment:34h1vtu6]
[attachment=1:34h1vtu6]Crop2.jpg[/attachment:34h1vtu6]
[attachment=0:34h1vtu6]Crop4.jpg[/attachment:34h1vtu6]

Although you cant see very well the fish my boy was holding was a very nice size (beside having just nubs for fins and a tail that was chopped up) anyway it was the first fish I have seen that looked like this. Large Orange spots and Black on upper body and back, spots almost like a brookie but larger spots and either Orange or Black (Splake?) unsure as to what type of trout. I know for sure nothing I have caught before, so no Brown,Rainbow,Cutthroat,Brookie,Alino or Lake trout.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The fish is probably a female Brook Trout.
The Hatchery stocked them in a lot of Community Ponds.

Great to see that you got your Wife to do some fishing with you on the trip.
I hope that she had a good time and will want to try it again.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reporting! Your report convinced me to go fishing at Sandy pond today. I fished from 9:00 AM until noon. The bite was okay until 11:00 and then everything shut off. 

I caught two planters on a worm/bobber. On my other rod I tried every lure in my tackle box in search of a brood stock trout but I couldn't make it happen. I did catch one seven inch rainbow on a Jake's Spin-a-Lure. I don't even know how it fit the hook in its mouth. All fish were released.

The crowd was surprisingly large for a Thursday morning, though everyone still had enough room. Fishing seemed slow for most but there were a few that knew what they were doing and caught several. No one was doing incredibly well.

Only two cormorants came to the pond and one left without landing. The one that stayed caught a ~13 inch trout in about five minutes and then went to the island to digest. It looks like it will become a permanent resident.  A few pelicans also tried landing but an aggressive Canada goose scared them all away! Anyone know why? I just wish geese hated cormorants as much as they hate pelicans.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Glad you had a good time !....... the geese were there yesterday chasing ducks and each other around  

It seems that most everyone lines up on the West side over by the dock thing, everyday we have been over on the East side not many folks over there, only thing that worked for us was Worm and Salmon egg right on the bottom. most hits were fairly close to shore... 15' or so out.

We went to the cove for a couple hours today, caught about the same as yesterday 8 or so, all thrown back.


Grandpa D....... interesting about the female Brookie, the fish measured 18" and there were no blue halo or more redish spots like I have seen on Brookies before. But it was a fun catch for my 6yr old....... cool they threw some in the ponds.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

My bet is a brown trout. An ugly one too!


----------

